# Zdravete ot Bulgaria!



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

Hello to all from sunny Bulgaria  I've been a 'non-card-carrying'  member for a while now, but finally took the plunge into full membership in the last week or so.  To date, I have found much info on here to be most helpful; despite being 3000km+ distant.  If any of you are in, or are planning to visit BG, be sure to look us up.  Deejay Dub, Jackie and I look forward to maybe meeting you at some point in the not too distant.  Stay safe all!


----------



## izwozral (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi, welcome aboard.

Guessing you are an ex pat?


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Dobra den if i've spelt it right got a place there near Karnobat


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Hi, welcome aboard.
> 
> Guessing you are an ex pat?


Thanks, and yes I am ... Nearly 13 years


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Dobra den if i've spelt it right got a place there near Karnobat


 Near enough  We used to live in Cherkovo a while back.  Are you based in the UK or BG?


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

booklook gone then probably spelt wrong again uk


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Hard work maintaining property there gave up cleared stuff out returned to uk did round trip in 6 days in bottom at varna on ferry out top vidin bridge and the new road is excellent ( fast A1 i think it's called )


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

Again, near enough. What was 'rubbish' your place or Karnobat?  I quite like the place and have mates there but have moved nearer to the coast ... Better 'facilities'


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Hard work maintaining property there gave up cleared stuff out returned to uk did round trip in 6 days in bottom at varna on ferry out top vidin bridge and the new road is excellent ( fast A1 i think it's called )


Recent then ... Haven't been back by road for a few years but hear that it's better these days. Yes, we started with an old property ... Took all our time, and cash  Planning to return home too in the not too distant.


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

4 years ago road was empty burgas to well up near sofia as i recall had to stop but trip was for purpose ended up sleeping and driving saw ladies on chairs as well


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

Not much different now ... Bit more traffic maybe, and plenty o' ladies on chairs


----------



## SimonM (Jun 22, 2020)

BGMitch said:


> Recent then ... Haven't been back by road for a few years but hear that it's better these days. Yes, we started with an old property ... Took all our time, and cash  Planning to return home too in the not too distant.


I wouldn’t bother coming back, you won’t enjoy how bad it’s getting here.


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Think everyone has sussed now i tried to be discreet


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I wouldn’t bother coming back, you won’t enjoy how bad it’s getting here.


We've been watching ... Not too encouraging at the mo it must be said.   it gets better


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Think everyone has sussed now i tried to be discreet


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Meal and drink prices are gonna take some beating not forgetting weather dont knock it


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Meal and drink prices are gonna take some beating not forgetting weather dont knock it


I'd never do that, it's been good to us, and still is, but the hospitals focus the mind as you get a bit older ... And there's a family draw


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

You know the cost of living there i got dehydrated and walked off spent 6 days in hospital cost 3k cost of a house


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> You know the cost of living there i got dehydrated and walked off spent 6 days in hospital cost 3k cost of a house


Wow man ... Always drink lots of  fluids .  Glad you survived the hospital mate


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Working on a place you dont realise how dehydrated you become great cheap lifestyle - still pay community tax £10 a year i think extortionate i know - people probably need to know if not locked down it will walk - and it is illegal to open gate and walk in


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Working on a place you dont realise how dehydrated you become great cheap lifestyle - still pay community tax £10 a year i think extortionate i know - people probably need to know if not locked down it will walk - and it is illegal to open gate and walk in


Happily that's gradually changing but there still are a fair few light fingers around.  BG houses need to be lived in else, as you say, it walks.  Hope you get to see it again mate and good you keep paying Danuk ... Not to is the best way to lose it. Good luck!


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Chunk of land with building always worth money ( few levs anyway ) few grosneys as well probably worth 6000 euros all day long


----------



## mfw (Jun 22, 2020)

Did notice how you pronounced your starter i was better than you ie zraste or dobra-den both spelt wrong  not doing the others ( friend or hello to stranger ) anyway zrasti friend spelt wrong


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 22, 2020)

mfw said:


> Did notice how you pronounced your starter i was better than you ie zraste or dobra-den both spelt wrong  not doing the others ( friend or hello to stranger ) anyway zrasti friend spelt wrong


Zdravete (Здравейте!) when you're greeting more than one person, or being posh (formal), zdrasti (Здрасти! ) individual or familiar person, dobro utro (добро утро) before 10am, dobur den (добър ден) after 10am, dobur vecher (добър вечер) after about 5pm ... 13 years picked up a bit of language


----------



## jeanette (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 23, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome along as a full member


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 23, 2020)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along as a full member


Many thanks!


----------



## Robmac (Jun 24, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BGMitch (Jun 25, 2020)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Many thanks!


----------

